# Advanced Kenpo Techniques...



## GouRonin (Nov 6, 2002)

At the local NAPMA convention, there is a guy who will be teaching what is called _"advanced Kenpo techniques."_ where he does what he calls _"The one second fight."_

I will not be able to get to this seminar as I have to work this weekend. Can someone tell me what the one second advanced kenpo techniques are?

Thanx.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2002)

I have no idea what this guy is talking about.  I am the only one to have learned these from Ed Parker in our very private lessons with no one else around and he made me promise not to tell anyone or show anyone until 12  years after he had passed on.

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Nov 6, 2002)

people teach things at napma seminars?...i thought they were just like trade shows...


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I have no idea what this guy is talking about.  I am the only one to have learned these from Ed Parker in our very private lessons with no one else around and he made me promise not to tell anyone or show anyone until 12  years after he had passed on.
> 
> :asian: *



HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa. You kill me Mr. Conatser!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa. You kill me Mr. Conatser! *



If he does it in a second it must be those one second advanced kenpo techniques.


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 6, 2002)

One second advanced techniques.....

Oppps ...sorry could someone call for an ambulance I was thinking fo what my one second technique was and well got hit in the face while I was THINKING!!!!

I always thought that in a fight..time was relative...if you are winning it goes too fast...on the other hand it takes a while to get your backside handed to ya!

JMHO
:soapbox:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If he does it in a second it must be those one second advanced kenpo techniques. *



Right, the techniques that only he was taught by Mr. Parker. :rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I have no idea what this guy is talking about.  I am the only one to have learned these from Ed Parker in our very private lessons with no one else around and he made me promise not to tell anyone or show anyone until 12  years after he had passed on.
> 
> :asian: *



 Maybe we should be calling you Doctor Conatser for now on??? :lol:


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

This is the kind of stuff that keeps the various little turmoils and folks with nothing better to do ... In a turmoil.  Needless, and not really even funny.

A one second technique shouldn't be a real surprise for anyone practicing Kenpo.  No secret techniques, no silliness, and certainly no stirring of the pot.  Just practice and application of what you already know or should know.  One second is a very long time in the application of technical skill in fighting.  Frankly, a ten second fight has gone on far too long!

Sign me,

Unamused by levity at others expense.


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 7, 2002)

I reckon I can snap kick someone in the knackers in 1 second, that might pretty much end it... 

Ian.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

Was going to go back and alter my post.  After giving it some consideration, I was going to change the ten seconds down to about three. 

Unfortunately, you are, or at least I am, only allowed 60 minutes to alter your/my own post.  Then I assume it becomes the intellectual property of the webmaster and is locked in eternity.

So to restate my previous stance that I'm now locked from...

If a fight lasts more than 3 seconds at the outside, you are doing something wrong.  

No secrets.  No magic.  No limited knowledge proclamation that sets little minds to scurrying... and idle hands to the devils workshop ... Just training.

Dan


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2002)

The moderators can alter a post for you after the time limit--just send a _clear request_ via PM.

Part of the reason for having the limit is that changing posts can make the replies to them seem nonsensical in retrospect, depending on how substantive the change is. Having a time limit helps preserve the linear flow of the discussion for those who read the thread later.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *The moderators can alter a post for you after the time limit--just send a clear request via PM.
> 
> ...



True, mayhap, but not having access to my own posts seems a bit odd for this forum, as well.

Dan


----------



## WilliamTLear (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *This is the kind of stuff that keeps the various little turmoils and folks with nothing better to do ... In a turmoil.  Needless, and not really even funny.
> 
> *



I'm sorry that you feel that way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2002)

Accountability.  That pretty much sums it up.  I've been on forums that allow pretty much open ended editing, and theres been alot of cases of someone posting something inflammatory or libelous, or just 'wrong', then going back , changing the post and causing problems.

We set it to an hour, figuring that most folks will post, then reread and see the mistakes withing that time period.  After that, we're more than happy to do changes for ya.

I realize its a tad bit more work, but so far, its helped keep things smooth.

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I'm sorry that you feel that way. *



I'm sorry that you thought I meant you.

Dan


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2002)

I think you're both pretty fruity.

Don't make me pull out my no-touch knockouts.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I think you're both pretty fruity.
> 
> Don't make me pull out my no-touch knockouts. *



Would that be the ones currently extent in LTKK?  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 7, 2002)

They are similar, except my no touch knock outs don't kill you. They just make you do stupid things.
:rofl:


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *They are similar, except my no touch knock outs don't kill you. They just make you do stupid things.
> :rofl: *



Like run around speaking with a Russian accent and drinking cheap vodka?  Hey!  Wait a minute!  I used to date a girl like that!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> Unamused by levity at others expense. [/B]



Really? You should read some of your own posts then, I'm under the impression that you are.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> 
> *Really? You should read some of your own posts then, I'm under the impression that you are. *



No Cory... I'm a curmudgeon of sorts... There is *a* difference! :lol:

Dan


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *No Cory... I'm a curmudgeon of sorts... There is a difference! :lol:
> 
> Dan *



OK, You just gotta stop using those big words on me Dan, I have to look em up to see what the heck you're sayin.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't mean to interupt this very mature discussion.  {NOT}

Kenpo_Cory, I realise you perhapse don't know Sigung and some these people very well.  But I thought I should inform you, Sigung threw out the line with a big fat worm on it, and though I do not believe you were the targetted prey I do believe that you not only took the bait you swallowed it whole, and now Sigung is realling you in and contemplating how to cook you for supper.   

Some {probably unwanted} advice, the bait might look good and tasty but before you take a big CHOMP, take it with grain of salt, and then either knowingly enjoy the food or swim away.  

:rofl:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I don't mean to interupt this very mature discussion.  {NOT}
> 
> ...



I'm actually enjoying this. If I wasn't I would discontinue to post. I take no bait unknowingly.


----------



## Roland (Nov 7, 2002)

Classroom 'B'

Saturday November 9, 2002

 8 am to 9 am


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2002)

...a close friend told me about it, and had a few questions.
It seemed like it was a Dillman seminar in nature. Same type of idea, in fact same techniques I had learned from him in the past.
So it was not Ed parker Kenpo anyway!


----------



## cdhall (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *...A one second technique shouldn't be a real surprise for anyone practicing Kenpo.  *



Right on Sigung86.  Mr. Silva has a story about Delayed Sword that probably took 1 second start to finish.  Mr. C or Mr. Billings may want to tell the story as I bet they heard it firsthand.

And Mr. C is also apparently unaware that the first time I met Mr. Parker he took me aside and showed me some stuff that I was sworn to secrecy over.  I have now waited long enough though to distill this knowledge into a liquid pharmacon which will soon be available for purchase on my website for a mere $4.95/bottle.

I just have to finish purchasing some marketing rights from Dr. John and I'll be all set.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> 
> *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa. You kill me Mr. Conatser! *



Don't laugh, Mr. Conatser is going to pass those on to me...........and no one else!


----------



## Seig (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Don't laugh, Mr. Conatser is going to pass those on to me...........and no one else! *


Yes, but he said you must come up here to learn it......


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Don't laugh, Mr. Conatser is going to pass those on to me...........and no one else! *



well Neeners.. Mr. C. taught me stuff when he was here.. and I'm not telling anyone.. Mine mine mine~!!!!

(sworn to secrecy) 
Tess  Aka Reaper.. *Smirks*


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Don't laugh, Mr. Conatser is going to pass those on to me...........and no one else! *



And how much does that cost?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2002)

With my new prosthetic business........... only an arm and a leg.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *With my new prosthetic business........... only an arm and a leg.
> 
> *



And you STILL kill me. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *With my new prosthetic business........... only an arm and a leg.
> 
> *



A simple Philly Cheese Steak Sand usually will do the trick. Don't forget the fries!


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *A simple Philly Cheese Steak Sand usually will do the trick. Don't forget the fries! *


NOW you tell me, after I slaved over a hot grill!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *NOW you tell me, after I slaved over a hot grill!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Let me attest.. Seig makes one of the best Philly Cheese Steaks I've ever ever had the pleasure of eating .. ~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Let me attest.. Seig makes one of the best Philly Cheese Steaks I've ever ever had the pleasure of eating .. ~!!! *



Such a talented man!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Such a talented man! *



In every aspect ..*G*


----------



## Seig (Nov 15, 2002)

Tess, Ricardo
:asian: 
Thank you


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 15, 2002)

and he can beat us around and look good doing it!  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *and he can beat us around and look good doing it!  :rofl: *



Wait a minute, let's not over do it.


----------



## Seig (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Wait a minute, let's not over do it. *


Would you care to try and disprove it?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Would you care to try and disprove it? *



Yes, I would. Loser buys the next round of crab legs!


----------



## Seig (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Yes, I would. Loser buys the next round of crab legs! *


Bring yer wallet!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 16, 2002)

Hmmmmmm,   March '03 sounds like a good time for ya to come up Ricardo. 

  The Master Crab Cracker will hopefully be up to oberserve and officiate the event.


Seigs has been "living large" ever since he discovered Enzyte & coffee at work :rofl: 


ugh oh this one was 'sposed to go to the "Ask Dr. Seig" section


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Bring yer wallet! *



Ha! Bring your credit card!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Hmmmmmm,   March '03 sounds like a good time for ya to come up Ricardo.
> 
> ...



Stick Dummy! I was thinking about you the other day. (Why, I don't 'know, I think your handle fascinates me) 

Well, anyway, yeah, maybe I need to go up there. Things are getting outta hand up there, especially since Seig has now become "Dear Abby" of the Kenpo World!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 16, 2002)

Seig and I have been hollering away till we cried, over the rapid popularity & growth and commentary of the "Ask Us?" thread..........


  C'mon up!, 

We got some great stuff going on, and the Mountaineers are SUPER Kenpo folks too.


I'm just a mere "stick beaten" worm at the feet of the true masters of the arts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Stick Dummy! I was thinking about you the other day. (Why, I don't 'know, I think your handle fascinates me)
> 
> Well, anyway, yeah, maybe I need to go up there. Things are getting outta hand up there, especially since Seig has now become "Dear Abby" of the Kenpo World! *



*quirks a brow at Ricardo.. Stick Dummy's Handle fascinates you eh.. well methinks this best be asked over in Dear Dr. Seig and Lear.. Uh huh..  Prolly some deep dark ... oh never mind.. ~!!


----------



## Seig (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> **quirks a brow at Ricardo.. Stick Dummy's Handle fascinates you eh.. well methinks this best be asked over in Dear Dr. Seig and Lear.. Uh huh..  Prolly some deep dark ... oh never mind.. ~!! *


Obviously he has some deeply rooted dark issues.......


Dr. Seig


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Obviously he has some deeply rooted dark issues.......
> 
> ...



Yes, I keep dreaming about a trip in the future to W.Virginia, and running into a bunch of IKKO monsters. Should I be worried?:idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 17, 2002)

be very worried, there's many you are only one.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 17, 2002)

Ricardo, let's not kid ourselves. They're Kenpoists. If you ever run into a mob of angry Kenpoists take the spare change out of your pocket and throw it on the ground and tell them that was the spare change that Ed Parker used to carry in his pocket. They'll kill themselves fighting over it and you will have all the time in the world to leisurely walk away to safety.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Ricardo, let's not kid ourselves. They're Kenpoists. If you ever run into a mob of angry Kenpoists take the spare change out of your pocket and throw it on the ground and tell them that was the spare change that Ed Parker used to carry in his pocket. They'll kill themselves fighting over it and you will have all the time in the world to leisurely walk away to safety.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

I am so gonna steal that, use and re-use over and over.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Ricardo, let's not kid ourselves. They're Kenpoists. If you ever run into a mob of angry Kenpoists take the spare change out of your pocket and throw it on the ground and tell them that was the spare change that Ed Parker used to carry in his pocket. They'll kill themselves fighting over it and you will have all the time in the world to leisurely walk away to safety.
> *



Hmmmmm, wonder if they's take a check?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Seig and I have been hollering away till we cried, over the rapid popularity & growth and commentary of the "Ask Us?" thread..........
> 
> ...



I'd like to, but Mr. Farnsworth says I'm DOGMEAT if I venture into your neck of the woods!


----------



## Seig (Nov 18, 2002)

Gou, I am not some cheap Kenposit, I don't beat anyone into a pulp unless there is at leasta 50 dollar bill for the taking and only then if the task can be done in 6 seconds or less.  Please, quit giving AKers such a bad name.  We're not ALL cheap Biatches.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Gou, I am not some cheap Kenposit*



You're not a cheap Kenpoist either!  


I know it was just a typo, but I've missed other opportunities
to give you a hard time, so I figured I'd beat the crowds today


----------



## Seig (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *You're not a cheap Kenpoist either!
> 
> ...


Just for that, Kirk, I will not be sending you the gift certificate to Victoria's Secret or Frederick's of Hollywood for Christmas.  You will have to pay for your own frilly underwear!:miffer:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 18, 2002)

> Just for that, Kirk, I will not be sending you the gift certificate to Victoria's Secret or Frederick's of Hollywood for Christmas. You will have to pay for your own frilly underwear!




  This coming from the man who digs his spent qualification bullets out of the backstop to re-use them....................


HA!!!!!!


Ricardo,

 Dogmeat? 

What have you got to lose??

  We'll (well Seig's the epicurean chef) fix you a country ham & french "Leur style" sloppy WAFFLE breakfast.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Just for that, Kirk, I will not be sending you the gift certificate to Victoria's Secret or Frederick's of Hollywood for Christmas.  You will have to pay for your own frilly underwear!:miffer: *



Good, send me the catalog!


----------



## Seig (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Good, send me the catalog! *


That and a cold beer would kill you!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *That and a cold beer would kill you!:rofl: *



What a way to go, and, some chinese food with it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 18, 2002)

You gotta watch those spaghetti straps and eatable undies!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You gotta watch those spaghetti straps and eatable undies!
> 
> :asian: *


Just don't confuse them and choke.......


----------

